

Show HN: Scan machines and automatically generate Puppet recipes - danoprey
http://www.madeiracloud.com/blog/introducing-pysa-reverse-your-servers-configurations

======
devicenull
What I've found most useful about writing Puppet recipes is it forces me to
think about _why_ something is configured the way it is. I'm not really
certain Puppet would give me the same advantage if I were just using it clone
existing machines (where I have no idea why things were setup the way they
were).

Also, how does this differ from BluePrint?
[http://devstructure.com/blueprint/](http://devstructure.com/blueprint/)

~~~
tbronchain
Hi devicenull,

I am Thibault, Pysa's lead developer.

I will follow this discussion and I'm happy to answer to your
remarks/questions.

First point, we think that this kind of tools can makes you win a lot of time
writing your own manifests. In a second hand, it could help for migrations of
non-production services and even analyse towards your configuration (and
provide an usable output). There will be other usages, still under
development, that we will be happy to present you when it will be done ;)

Second point, this is true, Pysa and Blueprint are similar in the idea, as it
is said in the documentation. However, it doesn't provide the same result (and
doesn't have the same goals). A quick comparison has been written in the
documentation
([https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Pysa#notes](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Pysa#notes)).

Don't hesitate to post any other remark, question or requirement.

Regards, Thibault.

